# D5100 upgrade



## MVPernula (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello TPF forum!

This is my first post here and I basically joined since my interest in photography has increased alot lately.

I'm looking for an upgrade, but I'm afraid I'm not quite sure what to look for. Buying something brand new is out of the question since I'm far from an enthusiast.. but a camera that has a bit more UMPH in it would be great. As mentioned I'm looking into the second hand market, and so far the most appealing cameras I've found that actually will be an upgrade to my current D5100 is the D700 and D7100 (if my googling skills aren't too bad). Those come around the same price from what I can see, and will not cost me too much when I've sold my D5100.

Of course I'm sure there are other worthy upgrades out there, and I would like to get some help to find them. What are your thoughts and recommendations? I'm looking specifically for Nikon since that's what I know best.

Thanks!


----------



## Designer (Jul 6, 2017)

Excellent research!  Both are excellent choices!  Which one you pick might depend on where you want to go with your photography.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 6, 2017)

D700 HAS a very nice viewfinder image, 12MP, full-frame, nicely-built. A pretty good picture-,aker. The D7100 is newer, and has arguablky, a better sensor IMHO, but is an APS-C, so lenses needed and how they behave varies from the D700. EITHER body is what I consider an upgrade from the D5100. Take your pick.


----------



## MVPernula (Jul 6, 2017)

Designer said:


> Excellent research!  Both are excellent choices!  Which one you pick might depend on where you want to go with your photography.


I am very casual, hobby photographer. What I'm looking for is basically something that offers the best image quality, AF speed and all that comes second hand.



Derrel said:


> D700 HAS a very nice viewfinder image, 12MP, full-frame, nicely-built. A pretty good picture-,aker. The D7100 is newer, and has arguablky, a better sensor IMHO, but is an APS-C, so lenses needed and how they behave varies from the D700. EITHER body is what I consider an upgrade from the D5100. Take your pick.


Alright, so either of them seems like a decent choice. What about the D7000? 
From what I know there is a bigger difference between the 7000 and 7100 than between 7100 and 7200?

Becuase I can find the D7000 for way cheaper than the 7100, but I suppose there's a reason for that.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 6, 2017)

I went from the 5100 to the 7100 and feel it was a significant upgrade.  It's a great choice.  Check for refurbished or used from Cameta camera. They offer a 1 year warranty with used items instead of the 99 days you get everywhere else.


----------



## goodguy (Jul 6, 2017)

What about the D610 ?
Sensor is a big jump from both the D700 or D7100


----------



## Designer (Jul 6, 2017)

Nikon D7100 vs D7000

Very little perceived difference in image quality, but the sensor in the D7100 is later technology.  If you can afford the D7100, get that.  

It's also more recent technology than what is in the D700. but the D700 has a larger sensor.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 6, 2017)

D700 is a great camera.  But since you are a "hobby photographer" be aware that it has NO beginner features that your D5100 has.  No AUTO, AUTO with no flash, nor any Scene or Effects modes.  It's  a Pro camera.

Whereas the D600/D610 has the features that the D700 lacks (for a reason).  Also the D700/D600/D610 need FX/Full Frame lens, where as a DX camera doesn't.

I had a d7000 for a while.  I found it a great camera.  Though it is 16mp, less than the 24mp of the D7100 and D7200.

Also don't forget the D5500/D5600 which has all the modern bells and whistles for an beginner intermediate camera.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 6, 2017)

For me 7100 over the 700.  5 years is a long time in better software / firmware.  The D700 wins in low light.  The D7100 wins in most of the other categories.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 6, 2017)

The real question is, what is lacking for you with the 5100?  For me, I wanted something with better AF tracking and less menu diving.  Also I wanted more mps so I could crop in a bit more when necessary since I didn't have the money required for the good quality long zooms.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 6, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> The real question is, what is lacking for you with the 5100?  For me, I wanted something with better AF tracking and less menu diving.  Also I wanted more mps so I could crop in a bit more when necessary since I didn't have the money required for the good quality long zooms.


EXACTLY!  What is the OP now lacking?  If it's low light photography OR need for a wider field of view, then the full frame camera makes sense.  If it's more modern and convenient features but retain the existing field of view, then perhaps the crop D7100.  

Need more info.


----------



## MVPernula (Jul 6, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> I went from the 5100 to the 7100 and feel it was a significant upgrade.  It's a great choice.  Check for refurbished or used from Cameta camera. They offer a 1 year warranty with used items instead of the 99 days you get everywhere else.


I'll remember this, but I might have been a bit too enthusiatic about the price. I'm afraid both the 7100 and 700 is out of my budget.



goodguy said:


> What about the D610 ?
> Sensor is a big just from both the D700 or D7100


I found the D610 very appealing but surprisingly expensive. At least from what I find.



Designer said:


> Nikon D7100 vs D7000
> 
> Very little perceived difference in image quality, but the sensor in the D7100 is later technology.  If you can afford the D7100, get that.
> 
> It's also more recent technology than what is in the D700. but the D700 has a larger sensor.


So quality wise between 7000 and 7100 the difference is less significant than lets say software and such? I dont mind older software one bit.



astroNikon said:


> D700 is a great camera.  But since you are a "hobby photographer" be aware that it has NO beginner features that your D5100 has.  No AUTO, AUTO with no flash, nor any Scene or Effects modes.  It's  a Pro camera.
> 
> Whereas the D600/D610 has the features that the D700 lacks (for a reason).  Also the D700/D600/D610 need FX/Full Frame lens, where as a DX camera doesn't.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that, although I know how to fully operate a camera on manual I fins it nice to be able to give my mother the steering wheel at times as well.

And as mentioned above, they are sadly above my budget. Except D7000



benhasajeep said:


> For me 7100 over the 700.  5 years is a long time in better software / firmware.  The D700 wins in low light.  The D7100 wins in most of the other categories.






SquarePeg said:


> The real question is, what is lacking for you with the 5100?  For me, I wanted something with better AF tracking and less menu diving.  Also I wanted more mps so I could crop in a bit more when necessary since I didn't have the money required for the good quality long zooms.


As the D5100 is a good camera I can't help but feel like it's a toy. It _feels _wrong when I use it. I was used to using heavier gear when I studied and I cant shake that feeling..

Does that make any sense?
I also feel like I'm unable to capture what I'm seeing.



Peeb said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > The real question is, what is lacking for you with the 5100?  For me, I wanted something with better AF tracking and less menu diving.  Also I wanted more mps so I could crop in a bit more when necessary since I didn't have the money required for the good quality long zooms.
> ...


Honestly wider field of view might be what I'm lacking in the "feels" department.

*Since I realized the ones I posted in my initial post are out of budget I'm looking more towards D7000 and D300s, they seem pretty good tbh. Any thoughts?
*
I apologize if I'm being annoying, if anything this is a learning experience!


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 6, 2017)

MVPernula said:


> Honestly wider field of view might be what I'm lacking in the "feels" department.
> 
> *Since I realized the ones I posted in my initial post are out of budget I'm looking more towards D7000 and D300s, they seem pretty good tbh. Any thoughts?
> *
> I apologize if I'm being annoying, if anything this is a learning experience!



The D7000 is a lateral move.  Yes, stronger body, 1 stop faster shutter, faster continuous frame rate, and biggest is the body AF drive (can buy older AF lenses, or non-AF-S lenses).   Not sure it's worth spending decent money on it.  Unless you can maybe get half the amount back from selling your D5100.

The D300s is a backwards move in my opinion.  I have a D300 still (used to have 2).  The only thing it adds is the body AF drive and stronger build.  Does have the fastest frame rates of the 3.  But has lower performing sensor, not just mpix, but dynamic range, color, and low light capabilities than your D5100.

I suggest you carry on with your 5100 for now.  Keep filling your change jar and wait for a better camera like a 7100!
The 7100 over the 7000 has several improvements under the hood other than MP's.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 6, 2017)

The d5100 has the same sensor as the D7000.  Though the D7000 has more advanced features.


----------



## MVPernula (Jul 6, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> MVPernula said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly wider field of view might be what I'm lacking in the "feels" department.
> ...


Alright I hear you. From what I've seen on various sites where I live the D5100 goes for around 2000-3000 Sek (swedish currency), which honestly ins't too bad.
Besides that I can probably find a d7000 pretty easily for about 3000-3500 Sek, which IMHO can be worth it from the sounds of it.



astroNikon said:


> The d5100 has the same sensor as the D7000.  Though the D7000 has more advanced features.


Statement above^


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 7, 2017)

MVPernula said:


> Alright I hear you. From what I've seen on various sites where I live the D5100 goes for around 2000-3000 Sek (swedish currency), which honestly ins't too bad.
> Besides that I can probably find a d7000 pretty easily for about 3000-3500 Sek, which IMHO can be worth it from the sounds of it.



If you can sell for close to 3,000, and buy for 3,500.  Then it would be worth it.  The D7000 will open up loads of older but very good Nikon AF lenses that need a body focus motor.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 7, 2017)

The D7000 will add 2 control wheels instead of just one.  A 39pt Autofocus system that was really good back then. larger batteries, an optional grip for an additional battery, better and brighter Optical Viewfinder, MuP, and more features overall.  And faster overall release response.

When I bought my D7000 I bought the older AF-D lenses.
This saved me tons of money to get certain focal ranges,
such as a AF-D 80-200/2.8 @ $800 versus the AF-S 70-200/2.8 at $1,800 USD.

Just going to a body with a focus motor can save bunches of money if you don't mind the technology.  Of course the more recent AF-S lenses allow focus override whereas the AF-D does not with a flick of 2 switches, which defeats the purpose if you need it quickly.

some of my past options, approx $$
50/1.8 AF-D vs 50/1.8 AF-S - save $50
80-200 vs 70-200/2.8 - saved $1,000
24-85/2.8-4.0 vs 24-70/2.8 - saved $700
18-35  vs 18-35 AF-S - saved $400

of course in some instances you loose IQ/ gain some distortion, and not as good flare control due to not using the much better modern coatings.  But the AF-S lenses can get really expensive and you can get the equivalent used AF-D version for much less and then at some point move up.

Although, some of the older glass is really good too.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 7, 2017)

5100 plusses: compact, already OWNED and PAYED-for! Can use very old, manual focusing lenses, pre-AI Nikkors, for experiments, but ONLY in all-manual modes for both shiutter and the flash! Disadvantage: no in-body focusing motor! HAS the flippy screen!

D7000, 7100,700,600,610; have in-body focus motor, which allows use of older ADF or AF-D type Nikon autofocusing mount lenses.

700,610,600 are all full-frame cameras.

Some good advice is given above. Honestly, I would PASS on the D300s unless yuo want to shoot only in good, strong, bright lighting conditions.


----------



## MVPernula (Jul 12, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> MVPernula said:
> 
> 
> > Alright I hear you. From what I've seen on various sites where I live the D5100 goes for around 2000-3000 Sek (swedish currency), which honestly ins't too bad.
> ...





astroNikon said:


> The D7000 will add 2 control wheels instead of just one.  A 39pt Autofocus system that was really good back then. larger batteries, an optional grip for an additional battery, better and brighter Optical Viewfinder, MuP, and more features overall.  And faster overall release response.
> 
> When I bought my D7000 I bought the older AF-D lenses.
> This saved me tons of money to get certain focal ranges,
> ...





Derrel said:


> 5100 plusses: compact, already OWNED and PAYED-for! Can use very old, manual focusing lenses, pre-AI Nikkors, for experiments, but ONLY in all-manual modes for both shiutter and the flash! Disadvantage: no in-body focusing motor! HAS the flippy screen!
> 
> D7000, 7100,700,600,610; have in-body focus motor, which allows use of older ADF or AF-D type Nikon autofocusing mount lenses.
> 
> ...



For those interested I ended up going for the d7100, I found one with a battery grip and extra battery for 4500 Sek which honestly is pretty nice!


----------

